# Nevoeiro , fios e gotas 02/01/2011



## Teles (2 Jan 2011 às 21:23)

Boas, hoje como esteve o dia todo de nevoeiro por aqui, decide aproveitar para tirar umas fotos que deixo aqui:


----------



## Geiras (2 Jan 2011 às 22:11)

Que bonitas fotos Teles


----------



## iceworld (2 Jan 2011 às 22:47)

Bravo!


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jan 2011 às 23:51)

Boas macros, pena não estar mais frio 

Excelentes fotos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Jan 2011 às 00:46)

Boas fotos Teles, bom trabalho com bom detalhe!!


----------



## Z13 (3 Jan 2011 às 11:54)

Excelentes! Parabéns!

Tiveste que te levantar cedo??


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2011 às 12:02)

Fantásticas Teles


----------



## Dan (3 Jan 2011 às 13:46)

Muito boas fotos


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Jan 2011 às 00:57)

Adoráveis estas fotos...


----------

